
Police arrest 12-year-old boy after racist messages are sent to Wilfried Zaha - Udik
https://www.theguardian.com/football/2020/jul/12/police-arrest-12-year-old-boy-after-racist-messages-are-sent-to-wilfried-zaha
======
verdverm
I wonder on what grounds they arrested a minor for private speech (sounded
like a DM), which is more protected than public speech? True we don't want to
condone such behavior, but we cannot start sidestepping laws which have more
broad contexts. This seems like a slippery slope into rules which no longer
matter.

